# Is it true about



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it true what people say about rain on hay just cut, that as long as it hasn't been raked it will be OK? Been doing hay for few years and never had a lot of rain just after mowing until tonight. Cut at 4:00 had rain at 11:00. Second cutting, if dry will it be any less nutritious?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Like everything, it depends: A little rain doesn't hurt. There might be a little loss of nutrition or color due to extra drying time, but usually not enough to be noticeable.

A lot of rain can cause more significant problems because of ground moisture.

Keep in mind plant respiration. During the first 24-36 hours, the cut plants are still "breathing". According to one study I read, typically, hay (and this depends on the type of hay and other conditions) breathes two cycles per day. (Most articles only reference one "breath" per day.)

It breathes "in" during the early morning hours, say 5AM to 10AM where it is drawing moisture in from the ground. It then breathes "out" from 10AM to about 2PM. The cycle repeats: in from about 2PM to 6PM, out 6PM to 10PM.

The number of cycles appears to depend on a combination of factors including: ground moisture, soil PH, nutrients, cloud cover, and length of day.

Here's a couple of studies I found helpful:

http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/+symposium/proceedings/2013/13WAS-27_Undersander_HarvestStrategies.pdf

http://udspace.udel.edu/bitstream/handle/19716/2830/Chapter+8.+Stomata+and+Gas+Exchange.pdf;jsessionid=FE6BAF0008F0E9645CCAA5F008456F85?sequence=7

Generally speaking, I like to start mowing about 10AM when the plants are "exhaling" moisture. They will try to "inhale" again, but can't. Then "exhale" more moisture during the second cycle.

Too much information?

Ralph


----------



## glinka (Jul 5, 2012)

We got nearly an inch of rain 9 hours after mowing. Went out at noon today and it's damp on top and wet. Usually mow then let dry a day before raking. Should that be different now? Should I rake it more times? Never dealt with wet hay before.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

This is where a tedder can make a huge difference. If you've got one, or can borrow one, I'd use it.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

SwingOak said:


> This is where a tedder can make a huge difference. If you've got one, or can borrow one, I'd use it.


Growing up in Michigan on a farm in the seventies never heard of a tedder.....Took me coming here to find out about tedders' When I get back into hay making in the near future a tedder will be on my to purchase list....


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Thorim said:


> Growing up in Michigan on a farm in the seventies never heard of a tedder.....Took me coming here to find out about tedders' When I get back into hay making in the near future a tedder will be on my to purchase list....


We didn't have anything as fancy as tedder on our family farm growing up. There was one on the hay farm I worked on when I was in high school, but we only used it to kick out windrows that had been rained on. We never used it just to spread out the hay.

Now that I have a tedder, I don't ever want to make hay without one.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I was first told a tedder was a waste of money when I started my hay business. Boy were they wrong . Now I cut with a MOCO which I was told I did not need then I tedder immediately afterwards. I have some of the best looking coastal bales around in my opinion. I don't want any rain of course but rain the first day is not too bad if you keep it teddered.


----------

